# questions on NREMT



## lunaqueen (Aug 7, 2009)

I am just curious what is the majority of questions going to be on. (This sounds stupid, I know, plus English is not my first language...) But like, in other words, what do they want you to really know in order to pass? I got my big day coming up on the 13-th. A passed the course with an A, and passed the skills . Got about 85- 90% right on every practise exam. Now I get this feeling that maybe I am paying too much attention to the stuff that will not be on the NR. Any advise will be appreciated. Thanks.:unsure:


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Aug 7, 2009)

*re*

Are we talking the NREMT basic or medic test?  If it is the medic test, mine was HEAVY on pharmacology including calculating a Dopamine drip, which was funny as none the test answers were correct.  Also pediatric respiratory and the meds to treat it.  Just remember that just because a med is not in your own protocols you need to know ALL the NREMT formulary as they are all fair game.


----------



## lunaqueen (Aug 7, 2009)

Corky said:


> Are we talking the NREMT basic or medic test?  If it is the medic test, mine was HEAVY on pharmacology including calculating a Dopamine drip, which was funny as none the test answers were correct.  Also pediatric respiratory and the meds to treat it.  Just remember that just because a med is not in your own protocols you need to know ALL the NREMT formulary as they are all fair game.



No, I ment the EMT-B. Sorry.


----------



## medic417 (Aug 7, 2009)

Actually it is adaptive so no way to know how many of what type of questions.


----------



## traumamama (Aug 7, 2009)

If you got an A in class you should do fine. Know what is in your initial, focused, etc. assessments though because there are usually alot of questions on that subject. Make sure you know your pedi info too!

Good luck and let us know how you do!


----------



## lunaqueen (Aug 7, 2009)

I feel like I know a whole lot, I'm pretty sure, but the problem with me is that I "think too much". You know how they say go with your first choice, well, this is when I make things more complicated for myself. Specially with the easiest, silliest questions that even my dog probably knows the answer to- this is when I start thinking deep. I'm like, "wait, this can not be this easy, it is probably a tricky question", and I always end up getting that one wrong. Even tested myself on that alone out of curiosity. I got no testing skills or strategy. I think that will be the only reason why I will not pass. But we'll see. Thanks for the support. I'll let you guys know how it went.


----------



## traumamama (Aug 7, 2009)

Here is what I tell my students; read the entire question, then read all the answers. Eliminate the bad answers first. Read the question again and the remaining answers again. Do not change your answers. And don't read more into it than is there. I have faith in you that you will do great! And please, if you do not pass the first time, never give up!


----------



## traumamama (Aug 7, 2009)

Also, what kind of a dog do you have that is smart enough to answer questions


----------



## lunaqueen (Aug 10, 2009)

traumamama said:


> Also, what kind of a dog do you have that is smart enough to answer questions



I got an overweight chiweenie  from a local shelter that was going to put her to sleep. (probably could not afford to keep up with her appetite..)lol She had two weeks left. But those little guys can be very smart. Sometimes she makes better decisions than I do. 
Anyways,  your advice with eliminating two bad answers really helps. I tried, and yes, it makes things much, much easier. It really saves time, plus gets you more focused on the important stuff and the question. Thanks again. I really appreciate it.


----------



## lunaqueen (Aug 13, 2009)

Had it today. And yes, all that stuff I was stressing about, all the numbers, all the stuff I thought was important never came up. The test seems easy, but it is "weird". Weird in a way that you sit there, thinking how easy the question is, but yet you do not know the answer because you thought it was not important to pay attention to in  the book or in class. I was more focusing on how much blood can one lose from a fib fracture, but instead I realized that I should have been studying parts of a MDI. How many parts are there? Please... Stopped at 120.  Got 3 last questions right. (so I'm happy. Ha-ha!)  Now  just have to wait and see. I have a bad feeling about it.


----------



## JonTullos (Aug 15, 2009)

The test is different each time and depending on how you're doing on it.  It seemed to ask me more CPR-related and medical than anything but really it could have tied into any of the others too.  In other words, it's totally random.   Rid seems to be a NR guru so he can probably shed a lot better light on it than I could... my only knowledge of NR is the fact that I just took and passed it.

Good luck!

Jon


----------



## lunaqueen (Aug 17, 2009)

Nope, did not pass. 
Turns out that my weakest part was in the section of the "EMS operations etc." But oh well, I'm not the kind of girl who gives up right away. Will study more and pay extra attention to my weak areas. Yes, there was a whole bunch of CPR related questions and a whole bunch on hypothermia.


----------



## lunaqueen (Oct 15, 2009)

Yesterday took second chance at it. Studied my butt off for the last 3 weeks. Just sat there with the text book and really spent time on each section. And PASSED! B)


----------



## Fbarba123 (Oct 23, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## traumamama (Oct 24, 2009)

Good job lunaqueen!  You rock!!


----------

